
Scaling PHP/MySQL...Presentation from Flickr (very good) - chandrab
http://www.ludicorp.com/flickr/zend-talk.ppt
======
lackbeard
In case you have flash in your browser, but not power point:
<http://www.scribd.com/doc/21593/Scaling-PHPMySQL>

~~~
ecuzzillo
They need a bigger next-page button. I kept missing it, because I let go of
the mouse on each slide.

------
BrandonM
Nice find. This is a nice, quirky, funny presentation for improving server
performance.

A faculty candidate recently gave a talk at Ohio State about improving server
reliability, and I have linked to her paper in the following submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=7517>

------
zkinion
I've known most of thos from before, but this presentation puts it in the most
simple way possible, and as straight forward as possible. Awesome!

